# Unibroue Trois Pistoles



## barls (13/1/08)

ok ive been drinking this for a while and enjoying this. has anyone thought of a recipe for this as id like to give this a go at brewing
here is the web page for the beer
http://www.unibroue.com/graphs_our_beers/trois_pistoles.html


----------



## Quintrex (13/1/08)

barls said:


> ok ive been drinking this for a while and enjoying this. has anyone thought of a recipe for this as id like to give this a go at brewing
> here is the web page for the beer
> http://www.unibroue.com/graphs_our_beers/trois_pistoles.html




Check out this discussion
http://forum.northernbrewer.com/viewtopic....=trois+pistoles


----------



## barls (13/1/08)

cheers mate


----------



## barls (13/1/08)

here is the recipe ive found so far

Trois Pistoles 
Unibroue 
Bottled: 3.5 oz. cane sugar 
IBU predicted: 32.2 
ABV predicted: 9.9% 
Style: Belgian Dark Strong Ale 
Compliance w/ style: 99% (9% ABV is max for style) 

Gravity post-boil: 1.094 @ 75 � 
Gravity pre-secondary: 1.020 @ 70 � 
Gravity at bottling: 1.018 @ 60 � 
Yield: 53 bottles 

18 lbs. Belgian Pils 
0.75 lbs. Belgian Aromatic 
0.75 lbs. Belgian Biscuit 
0.5 lbs. Belgian Caramunich 
0.25 lbs. Belgian Special B 
0.125 lbs. Belgian Chocolate Malt 
0.5 lbs. Belgian Cara-Pils 
1.5 lbs. Candi Sugar Clear 
1.0 oz. Willamette (Whole, 4.5 %AA) boiled 60 min. 
0.25 oz. Mt. Hood (Whole, 4.5 %AA) boiled 45 min. 
0.25 oz. Willamette (Whole, 4.5 %AA) boiled 30 min. 
0.33 oz. Mt. Hood (Whole, 4.5 %AA) boiled 15 min. 
0.33 oz. Willamette (Whole, 4.5 %AA) boiled 15 min. 
0.5 oz. Mt. Hood (Whole, 4.5 %AA) boiled 1 min. 
0.5 oz. Willamette (Whole, 4.5 %AA) boiled 1 min. 
Yeast :White Labs WLP500 Trappist Ale


----------



## Stuster (13/1/08)

Well, that recipe's a ....







I'd certainly take out the candi sugar (just use white sugar). No need for the carapils either IMO. The website says four malts, and I bet there's some special b in that mix.

It's a beer I don't know, and you've been drinking it, so what can you tell us about it. That recipe uses a fair amount of hops (for a Belgian). Were the hops noticeable? The website says they use four spices as well, which suggests the hop additions are a bit much. It's a fair bet there's some coriander seeds, but can you guess anything else?

The Unibroue yeast would also help. NNL and Grain&Grape should still have some, it's the seasonal release, 3864 Canadian/Belgian style yeast.


----------



## Trent (13/1/08)

Stuster
You should get the mrs to wash up a little bit more :lol: (but dont tell her I said that!). I believe that Trois Pistoles is available in Oz now, along with most of the Unibroue range. I definitely agree with you that the recipe is a bit too complicated, I think that most good belgians are fairly simple recipes. I dont recall the spices or hops being too prominent, it was a decent dark strong ale (though the bottle I had had a metallic twang to it).
I would go with some pale malt, maybe 300g of dark crystal, 150g pale chocolate, maybe 150g carafa III and about 850g sugar in a 23L batch. Bitter to about 30IBU at 60 mins with some hallertauer or something, and add some coriander seed and some other spices at flameout, along with maybe 15g of tettnang.
Use the Canadian Belgian yeast if ya can get it and aim for a gravity of around 1085 (as I think that a finishing gravity of 1020 is way too high for a belgian, maybe 1015 or even 1010 would make it easier drinking).
If ya wanna get really inventive, use some dark invert sugar that ya make yourself, but for your first attempt, keep it simple, and see how close you get, try and identify area's where the taste differ's, and then try and improve those area's.
HTH
Trent


----------



## barls (13/1/08)

cheers guys thats why i posted it as i wasnt sure. ill bring one along to the next meeting if i remember stu


----------



## GMK (14/1/08)

Here is the recipe i did....

Will be doing again - but this time with the new Seasonal Yeast strain from Wyeast.
You will need some orange peel and some Star Anise.

i have also made up a Kits & Bits recipe from BBC Club members requests.

BC Trios Pistoles

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 14.92
Anticipated OG: 1.086 Plato: 20.63
Anticipated SRM: 18.1
Anticipated IBU: 25.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
78.3 11.68 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
3.2 0.47 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 51
3.6 0.54 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 60
1.6 0.24 kg. CarAmber France 1.034 30
0.6 0.08 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special I Germany 1.036 482
6.4 0.95 kg. Brown Sugar (dark) Generic 1.046 60
6.4 0.95 kg. Golden Syrup Generic 1.036 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.50 2.2 Mash H
65.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 18.0 First WH
31.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 4.4 15 min.
14.74 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.50 0.4 3 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
14.74 gm Bitter Orange Peel Spice 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1214 Belgian Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 13.02
Water Qts: 13.07 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 12.37 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 0.95 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 65 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 0 Time: 0


Total Mash Volume L: 21.06 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.



Notes
-----

15min boil left 0.6ml Anise

3min boil left 0.6ml Anise

For 19ltr Batch - 
double for 40ltrs 1.2ml + 1.2ml


----------



## RobB (15/1/08)

Love this beer. In fact, it's my favourite Belgian, even though it's from Canada.  

Let us know how you go. I hope you come close........so I can brew it!


----------



## barls (3/12/09)

just opened a bottle that i made from the beer captured or clone brews.
very nice im now going to hide the rest of the bottles from swimbo.


----------



## WarmBeer (3/12/09)

barls said:


> just opened a bottle that i made from the beer captured or clone brews.
> very nice im now going to hide the rest of the bottles from swimbo.


Which recipe did you end up using? My love for this beer rivals that for my own children 

Currently have a bottle of the real stuff that I can harvest the yeast from. I'm assuming they use the same strain for bottling as for primary fermentation.

Mmmmm, just thinking about it makes me want to go put it in the fridge now.


----------



## barls (3/12/09)

heres the one i used its a modified version of the beer captured one as some of the stuff wasnt available at the time

Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Australian Export Pilsner Malt 11.00 kg 78.9 % 3.7 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Crystal 140 0.450 kg 3.2 % 6.9 In Mash/Steeped
German CaraMunich I 0.450 kg 3.2 % 3.3 In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAmber 0.226 kg 1.6 % 1.3 In Mash/Steeped
Sugar - Candi Sugar Dark 0.906 kg 6.5 % 52.0 Start Of Boil
Sugar - Invert Sugar (Golden) Syrup 0.906 kg 6.5 % 0.0 Start Of Boil


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
Slovenian Styrian Goldings 4.4 % 94 g 21.0 Loose Whole Hops 60 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings 2.3 % 28 g 1.8 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End
Czech Saaz 3.0 % 14 g 0.1 Loose Pellet Hops 1 Min From End


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When
Orange Peel, Bitter 14 g In Boil
Whirlfloc Tablet 2 g In Boil
Star Anise 2 g In Boil
Star Anise 1 g In Boil


Yeast
Wyeast 3864-Canadian/Belgian Style

Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (65C/149F) 90minute

Step Type	Temperature	Duration
Rest at 65 degC 90

from p 36 of beer captured 
whirlfoc, anise and orange peel in at 15 minutes 
second lot of anise at 1 minute


----------



## T.D. (15/2/10)

Hi all,

I had a bottle of this beer last night and was totally blown away! Anybody who has brewed a clone, how did it come out? Any comments on the above recipes after having tried the results?

Cheers :beer:


----------



## barls (15/2/10)

my comments are 5 or so posts up


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/2/10)

T.D. said:


> and was totally blown away!



In more ways than one eh TD? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (15/2/10)

barls said:


> my comments are 5 or so posts up



Did you ever get a chance to try your version side by side with the original? Any comments on the specific differences/similarities in the flavours? Anything you would change if brewing it again?

Cheers.


----------



## barls (15/2/10)

yes i did, its a little light the first time i brewed it but its almost spot on for taste. ill put it this way its been brewed again with most of the correct ingredients.


----------



## T.D. (16/2/10)

Cool thanks, might give it a crack...


----------



## T.D. (16/2/10)

And just one more thing, what was the exact batch size for your recipe above?


----------



## barls (16/2/10)

looking at it id say a double batch so 40l


----------



## Shed101 (12/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Currently have a bottle of the real stuff that I can harvest the yeast from. I'm assuming they use the same strain for bottling as for primary fermentation.



Just chanced upon a few Unibroue beers ... did you ever try reculturing this yeast? I'm tempted to give some dregs a wash and save it for later :chug:


----------



## barls (12/10/10)

was considering it, then found the wyeast private collection release and have been using that.


----------



## zebba (13/10/10)

I've have successfully recultured some from a Terrible bottle.


----------



## WarmBeer (13/10/10)

Zebba said:


> I've have successfully recultured some from a Terrible bottle.


So, the beer was Terrible, or just the bottle?

Boom, tish, try the veal!


----------



## Shed101 (13/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> So, the beer was Terrible, or just the bottle?!



Either way I'm sure it wasn't ....





... the end of the world h34r:


----------



## zebba (13/10/10)

I hate myself for this... But I laughed rather loudly at Shed101. Bravo sir, bravo.


----------



## drtomc (13/10/10)

Actually, I liked the Terrible least of their beers, and I wouldn't buy it again. Trois Pistoles and Fin Du Mond, on the other hand are fantastic.

I guess it could have been the handling of the bottle or something....

T.


----------



## zebba (13/10/10)

Feel free to send any Terrible bottles my way then - I love it, although I would probably rate Trois Pistoles higher - just.


----------



## drtomc (13/10/10)

Sure, but I'll empty them first to make them lighter - less postage.


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (13/10/10)

Trois Pistoles, Maudite, Terrible, 17, La Fin Du Monde in that order are IMHO the best beers I have ever tasted.

I tried the first recipe posted with the Willamette and Mt Hood hops and it tasted nothing like the real thing in a side-by-side. Yet to try the BC recipe, but it's on my to do list...just waiting for Ross to get the Wyeast Can/Belg.


----------



## zebba (13/10/10)

Cannibal Smurf said:


> Trois Pistoles, Maudite, Terrible, 17, La Fin Du Monde in that order are IMHO the best beers I have ever tasted


Order I'm not so sure about, but the basic gist of what you are saying - agree 100%.


----------



## barls (13/10/10)

you left out 16, raftsman and fringate.
ive tried the beer captured one, worked out reasonable if you dont drink while making it and forget about it.


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (13/10/10)

barls said:


> you left out 16, raftsman and fringate.
> ive tried the beer captured one, worked out reasonable if you dont drink while making it and forget about it.


Didn't get a chance to try them, or Don De Dieu


----------



## Shed101 (13/10/10)

Cannibal Smurf said:


> Didn't get a chance to try them, or Don De Dieu



I've just been lucky and snagged some Chambly, Maudite, Fin du monde, Trois Pistoles.

Anyone on the sunny coast who's after some PM me and i'll let you know where to go


----------

